# Sophia Loren comes to Egypt



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

She sailed and brought 3200 friends from Sharm to Safaga today for a big cruise .:clap2:

There are plans to start big long cruises to Egypt all the way from Cairo down to Aswan.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Cairo Cathy said:


> She sailed and brought 3200 friends from Sharm to Safaga today for a big cruise .:clap2:
> 
> There are plans to start big long cruises to Egypt all the way from Cairo down to Aswan.


That would have excited me 30 years ago...


----------

